# Latakia Bomb! Strongest mixtures?



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Y'all,

What do all y'all feel is the strongest latakia mixture available right now? I'm talking about real mixtures meant to be smoked, and not 100% latakia for blending.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

C&D Star of the East Flake is a pretty strong latakia bomb.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

C&D Da Vinci is up there in Latakia content.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Pirate Cake?


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

Park Lane PL11-012

"We've taken our outrageously popular Dunhill match PL11-010, and beefed it up even more! A heavy Latakia blend (with over 75% Latakia!), with the Virginia and other tobaccos playing a "supporting" role to the robust nature of the smoky Cyprian Latakia. To spice it up even more, Smyrna and Perique are added in just the right measure. The result is a smooth but very full flavored Latakia mixture for the pipe!"

Park-Lane Tobacconist Online Webstore - Park Lane Tobacconist

I have traded a lot of samples of this and everyone who tried it so far, loved it.

Let add, if you are looking for something with a lot of Latakia but not where it is overwhelming try Park Lanes Old Church, it is my favorite blend.

Duke


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

i would second the pirate cake geez!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Ashton Artisan's Blend


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Jack Straw said:


> Ashton Artisan's Blend


That is some good stuff.

Then again, if Latakia is what ye be after, one might enjoy:

http://www.tobaccoblends.com.au/images/latakiab.jpg

Can't get any more of a latakia bomb then pure latakia.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

CWL said:


> Y'all,
> 
> What do all y'all feel is the strongest latakia mixture available right now? I'm talking about real mixtures meant to be smoked, and not 100% latakia for blending.


Cyprian Latakia maybe Comptons of Gashiels- York , or Esoterica Tobacco- Margate or GL Pease- Westminster. I was going to say C&D Davinchi as well but I don't think the OP meant which has the most Latakia in it, I think he meant which mixture is the strongest tasting.

Syrian Latakia- Ashton-Artisans Blend
---------------------------------------------------------
No longer available Latakia's Hall of Fame:

All time strongest Cyprian for me is probably Night Cap by Dunhill

All time Syrian Latakia- Balkan Sobranie,


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

C&D Bow Legged Bear. Just do not smoke on an empty stomach.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

SG's Commonwealth Mixture (50% cyprian latakia). Not that strong in nic, thought.


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

dukeofbluz said:


> Park Lane PL11-012
> 
> "We've taken our outrageously popular Dunhill match PL11-010, and beefed it up even more! A heavy Latakia blend (with over 75% Latakia!), with the Virginia and other tobaccos playing a "supporting" role to the robust nature of the smoky Cyprian Latakia. To spice it up even more, Smyrna and Perique are added in just the right measure. The result is a smooth but very full flavored Latakia mixture for the pipe!"
> 
> ...


 With no affiliation to Park Lane I too have to agree with this odd character named Duke :smoke2:. He recommended this blend to me on a another forum and I have to say its got the biggest punch of Latakia I have ever tried. I have tried all the above mentioned and none IMO are as heavy in the latakia department as it.

Yo Duke, PB here :crazy:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmmm, this Park Lane PL11-012 sounds interesting, but at 75% latakia, I'm fearing that there isn't any flavor beyond the latakia.

I already have some Star of the East and Commonwealth mixture, and just found a tin of 5 year old CD DaVinci at my local B&M. Will have to work my way through these before getting any others but Ashtons Artisian is available locally as well. Thanks for the suggestions.

BTW, what is Pirate cake? I can find it on TR.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Cornell & Diehl - 970P: Pirate Kake pipe tobacco reviews

It's spelled with a K - also has the blend number up front.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

CWL said:


> BTW, what is Pirate cake? I can find it on TR.


Nevermind, I found it "970P: Pirate Kake"


----------

